# Ayuda con grub.conf

## Alzania333

quiero añadir a grub.conf las opciones para arrancar ubuntu y window$7

veo en el handbook ke para window$ xp es:

title Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,X)

makeactive

chainloader +1

para win7premium seria lo mismo?

y para ubuntu 10.10?

----------

## Luciernaga

Normalmente la partición de Windows XP estará construida como la primera en el disco duro, por consiguiente es correcto agregar esta sección en el grub.conf de la versión 0.99 legacy, otra cosa sería en el GRUB2 con pequeñas diferencias y consideraciones ...

title Windows XP Professional

root (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

En Windows 7 es igual aunque sabemos que tiene una primera partición de arranque oculta, simplemente cambiando la línea del título por "title Windows 7 Home Premium" ...

Saludetes  :Wink: 

----------

## Alzania333

y para el ubuntu 10.10? como lo agrego?

----------

## Luciernaga

¡¡¡ eeeeeeyyy !!! eso es otra historia, Ubuntu incorpora la versión GRUB2 y lo instala automáticamente, pero ....

Se puede editar el archivo /boot/grub/grub.cfg agregando/modificando la sección de Windows, teniendo presente que a la mínima actualización que hagas en Ubuntu lo reescribirá, lo siguiente es mi archivo de Ubuntu 11,10 Oneiric ...

#

# DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE

#

# It is automatically generated by grub-mkconfig using templates

# from /etc/grub.d and settings from /etc/default/grub

#

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/00_header ###

if [ -s $prefix/grubenv ]; then

  set have_grubenv=true

  load_env

fi

set default="0"

if [ "${prev_saved_entry}" ]; then

  set saved_entry="${prev_saved_entry}"

  save_env saved_entry

  set prev_saved_entry=

  save_env prev_saved_entry

  set boot_once=true

fi

function savedefault {

  if [ -z "${boot_once}" ]; then

    saved_entry="${chosen}"

    save_env saved_entry

  fi

}

function recordfail {

  set recordfail=1

  if [ -n "${have_grubenv}" ]; then if [ -z "${boot_once}" ]; then save_env recordfail; fi; fi

}

function load_video {

  insmod vbe

  insmod vga

  insmod video_bochs

  insmod video_cirrus

}

insmod part_msdos

insmod ext2

set root='(hd0,msdos7)'

search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 894e0c29-5d4d-4b06-9f2f-f57d63720d26

if loadfont /usr/share/grub/unicode.pf2 ; then

  set gfxmode=auto

  load_video

  insmod gfxterm

  insmod part_msdos

  insmod ext2

  set root='(hd0,msdos5)'

  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 55dae72c-791a-4dad-9478-daf42807f5af

  set locale_dir=($root)/grub/locale

  set lang=es_ES

  insmod gettext

fi

terminal_output gfxterm

if [ "${recordfail}" = 1 ]; then

  set timeout=-1

else

  set timeout=10

fi

### END /etc/grub.d/00_header ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme ###

set menu_color_normal=white/black

set menu_color_highlight=black/light-gray

if background_color 44,0,30; then

  clear

fi

### END /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###

if [ ${recordfail} != 1 ]; then

  if [ -e ${prefix}/gfxblacklist.txt ]; then

    if hwmatch ${prefix}/gfxblacklist.txt 3; then

      if [ ${match} = 0 ]; then

        set linux_gfx_mode=keep

      else

        set linux_gfx_mode=text

      fi

    else

      set linux_gfx_mode=text

    fi

  else

    set linux_gfx_mode=keep

  fi

else

  set linux_gfx_mode=text

fi

export linux_gfx_mode

if [ "$linux_gfx_mode" != "text" ]; then load_video; fi

menuentry 'Ubuntu, con Linux 3.0.0-10-generic' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {

	recordfail

	set gfxpayload=$linux_gfx_mode

	insmod gzio

	insmod part_msdos

	insmod ext2

	set root='(hd0,msdos5)'

	search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 55dae72c-791a-4dad-9478-daf42807f5af

	linux	/vmlinuz-3.0.0-10-generic root=UUID=894e0c29-5d4d-4b06-9f2f-f57d63720d26 ro   quiet splash vt.handoff=7

	initrd	/initrd.img-3.0.0-10-generic

}

menuentry 'Ubuntu, con Linux 3.0.0-10-generic (modo recuperación)' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {

	recordfail

	set gfxpayload=$linux_gfx_mode

	insmod gzio

	insmod part_msdos

	insmod ext2

	set root='(hd0,msdos5)'

	search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 55dae72c-791a-4dad-9478-daf42807f5af

	echo	'Cargando Linux 3.0.0-10-generic ...'

	linux	/vmlinuz-3.0.0-10-generic root=UUID=894e0c29-5d4d-4b06-9f2f-f57d63720d26 ro single nomodeset 

	echo	'Cargando el disco RAM inicial...'

	initrd	/initrd.img-3.0.0-10-generic

}

submenu "Previous Linux versions" {

menuentry 'Ubuntu, con Linux 3.0.0-9-generic' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {

	recordfail

	set gfxpayload=$linux_gfx_mode

	insmod gzio

	insmod part_msdos

	insmod ext2

	set root='(hd0,msdos5)'

	search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 55dae72c-791a-4dad-9478-daf42807f5af

	linux	/vmlinuz-3.0.0-9-generic root=UUID=894e0c29-5d4d-4b06-9f2f-f57d63720d26 ro   quiet splash vt.handoff=7

	initrd	/initrd.img-3.0.0-9-generic

}

menuentry 'Ubuntu, con Linux 3.0.0-9-generic (modo recuperación)' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {

	recordfail

	set gfxpayload=$linux_gfx_mode

	insmod gzio

	insmod part_msdos

	insmod ext2

	set root='(hd0,msdos5)'

	search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 55dae72c-791a-4dad-9478-daf42807f5af

	echo	'Cargando Linux 3.0.0-9-generic ...'

	linux	/vmlinuz-3.0.0-9-generic root=UUID=894e0c29-5d4d-4b06-9f2f-f57d63720d26 ro single nomodeset 

	echo	'Cargando el disco RAM inicial...'

	initrd	/initrd.img-3.0.0-9-generic

}

}

### END /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###

### END /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+ ###

menuentry "Memory test (memtest86+)" {

	insmod part_msdos

	insmod ext2

	set root='(hd0,msdos5)'

	search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 55dae72c-791a-4dad-9478-daf42807f5af

	linux16	/memtest86+.bin

}

menuentry "Memory test (memtest86+, serial console 115200)" {

	insmod part_msdos

	insmod ext2

	set root='(hd0,msdos5)'

	search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 55dae72c-791a-4dad-9478-daf42807f5af

	linux16	/memtest86+.bin console=ttyS0,115200n8

}

### END /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+ ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###

menuentry "Windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sda1)" --class windows --class os {

	insmod part_msdos

	insmod ntfs

	set root='(hd0,msdos1)'

	search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 70847E21847DEA4C

	chainloader +1

}

menuentry "Debian GNU/Linux, with Linux 2.6.32-5-amd64 (on /dev/sda9)" --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {

	insmod part_msdos

	insmod ext2

	set root='(hd0,msdos8)'

	search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 276a93a0-ee3a-4f06-bb01-add9e5ab6485

	linux /vmlinuz-2.6.32-5-amd64 root=UUID=b8f262f8-4777-43ee-baaf-5ae11562be1e ro quiet

	initrd /initrd.img-2.6.32-5-amd64

}

menuentry "Debian GNU/Linux, with Linux 2.6.32-5-amd64 (recovery mode) (on /dev/sda9)" --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {

	insmod part_msdos

	insmod ext2

	set root='(hd0,msdos8)'

	search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 276a93a0-ee3a-4f06-bb01-add9e5ab6485

	linux /vmlinuz-2.6.32-5-amd64 root=UUID=b8f262f8-4777-43ee-baaf-5ae11562be1e ro single

	initrd /initrd.img-2.6.32-5-amd64

}

### END /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###

# This file provides an easy way to add custom menu entries.  Simply type the

# menu entries you want to add after this comment.  Be careful not to change

# the 'exec tail' line above.

### END /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###

if [ -f  $prefix/custom.cfg ]; then

  source $prefix/custom.cfg;

fi

### END /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###

Saludetes  :Wink: 

----------

## Alzania333

pero yo lo que quiero es usar el grub de gentoo y no el de ubuntu.

----------

## Luciernaga

 *Alzania333 wrote:*   

> pero yo lo que quiero es usar el grub de gentoo y no el de ubuntu.

 

No hay un GRUB exclusivo de una determinada distro.

Grub es un Gestor de Arranque para lanzar un determinado S.O., puede ser Win, Gentoo, Debian, Unix, u otro cualquiera, siempre y cuando la configuración pertinente sea la correcta.

Gentoo incorpora la versión 0,99 legacy estándar, eso no quiere decir que si se instala la versión GRUB2 funcione perfectamente si se tienen en cuenta ciertas consideraciones de enmascaramiento, para una instalación sin complicaciones tiene que emerger GRUB y luego redefinir el archivo /boot/grub/grub.conf con un editor de texto, por ejemplo con nano que es el predeterminado.

Saludetes  :Wink: 

----------

## quilosaq

Grub es un software especial por ser un gestor de arranque.

No tiene sentido tener instalado simultaneamente el paquete grub en Ubuntu y en Gentoo ya que las actualizaciones/configuraciones que se produzcan pueden sobreescribir los archivos del "otro" grub. Decídete por una de las 2, instala con ella el grub y quita el grub de la otra.

Ten en cuenta que posiblemente ahora tienes el Grub de Ubuntu y muy posiblemente sera GRUB2 mientras que la instalación de Gentoo te lleva a tener Grub Legacy. A pesar del nombre con esa versión se pueden hacer todas la cosas básicas para arrancar Linux y/o Windows.

Si instalas el Grub desde Gentoo, para arrancar Ubuntu tendrás que escribir una entrada en el archivo grub.conf con los comandos que ahora mismo tienes en grub.conf para arrancar Ubuntu pero con la sintaxis de Grub Legacy. Algo del estilo

```
title Ubuntu

root (hd0,4)

kernel kernel-ubuntu

initrd initrd-ubuntu
```

----------

## Luciernaga

Aclarando conceptos. Este es un tema que me lo tengo bastante aprendido.

Si solamente se tiene Gentoo instalado no debe preocupar más de instalar la versión estándar (0,99 legacy).

Instalar la versión GRUB2 en Gentoo no es apto para principiantes, aunque ciertamente no se sabe la capacidad de conocimientos de Alzania333 mientras no lo manifieste, por consiguiente y a tenor de las preguntas y del número de mensajes supongo que será de esta categoría.

En el caso de tener varias distros instaladas en una misma máquina será la última instalación de la distro Linux quién reinstale o modifique el Gestor de Arranque GRUB existente en el MBR y ésta será la válida para iniciar cualesquiera sistemas instalados en el equipo.

Los problemas pueden surgir si se pretende instalar la versión legacy encima del GRUB2 existente y no viceversa, en este caso la instalación de GRUB2 sería automática y no acarrearía problema alguno.

Diversas distros instaladas en un mismo equipo con la versión legacy no suponen problema alguno siempre y cuando la configuración del /boot/grub/grub.conf sea la correcta, por ejemplo el siguiente es de una de mis máquinas ...

# This is a sample grub.conf for use with Genkernel, per the Gentoo handbook

# http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10#doc_chap2

# If you are not using Genkernel and you need help creating this file, you

# should consult the handbook. Alternatively, consult the grub.conf.sample that

# is included with the Grub documentation.

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,1)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.39-gentoo-r3

root (hd0,1)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.39-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda4 vga=791

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.39-gentoo-r3

title Windows 2000 Professional

root (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

title Puppy Linux 5.25 full install in sdb1

root (hd1,0)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/sdb1 pmedia=atahd

title UNIX - PC-BSD 9.0 BETA1

rootnoverify (hd2)

chainloader +1

boot

# vim:ft=conf:

Saludetes  :Wink: 

----------

## Alzania333

el caso es que tengo ubuntu 10.10 en la maquina con el grub2. 

y me he decidido por conservar el grub de ubuntu y añadir gentoo a dicho grub (grub2).

sabrian decirme las lineas ke debo añadir a grub2 para añadir gentoo?

gracias por su colaboracion.

----------

## quilosaq

Posiblemente esa pregunta te la podrán responder mejor en los foros de Ubuntu.

Lo que me atrevo a decirte es:

Con Grub2 no se debe editar grub.conf manualmente.

Suponiendo que tengas una partición de arranque separada...

Cuando tengas preparado Gentoo, con su kernel y quizá su initrd, copiado en la partición de arranque...

Ejecuta en Ubuntu:

```
# grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.conf
```

Eso te debería crear una entrada en el menu de Grub2 para arrancar Gentoo.

----------

## Luciernaga

 *Alzania333 wrote:*   

> el caso es que tengo ubuntu 10.10 en la maquina con el grub2. 
> 
> y me he decidido por conservar el grub de ubuntu y añadir gentoo a dicho grub (grub2).
> 
> sabrian decirme las lineas ke debo añadir a grub2 para añadir gentoo?
> ...

 

Vamos a ver Alzania, es lógico que tus deseos puedan cumplirse pero sin conocer perfectamente el cómo trabajan estos programas especiales de arranque estarías abocado al fracaso, así sin más. Estos procesos de manipulación del MBR (Master Boot Record) o lo que es lo mismo en el idioma de Cervantes "Registro Maestro de Arranque" requieren unos conocimientos avanzados para salir airoso y con éxito del trance, no es moco de pavo la tarea.

Si en una máquina o equipo quieres tener varios y diferentes sistemas operativos primero tienes que "empollarte" del cómo se inician y qué requerimientos necesitan cada uno de ellos.

En este caso, siempre, siempre necesitarás un Gestor de Arranque para poder iniciar independientemente cada uno de ellos, puede ser GRUB. LILO, BootManager, etc. existen muchos de pago y gratuitos.

El problema realmente es conocer la secuencia válida del como poder iniciarlos exitosamente, por ejemplo, Windows no necesita de ningún gestor porque requiere que el MBR esté impoluto o lo que es lo mismo al crear la primera partición de un primer disco duro determinado se limpia, aclara, formatea, el MBR, por consiguiente Windows debería estar instalado en la primera partición del disco, esto no es una norma consensuada ni implícita de que tenga que ser así pero es lo que resulta más fácil sin extenderme en otras posibles consideraciones.

Si el usuario pretende instalar otros S.O. deberá dejar espacio de disco suficiente en el primer disco duro, o en otro caso instalar un segundo disco duro a la máquina, las dos opciones son válidas, pero aquí y ahora voy a obviar el tema del espacio de disco porque me limito al cómo iniciar distintos Sistemas en el equipo.

Por de pronto ya tenemos (supongo) un Windows instalado en el equipo como primer sistema y funcionando, así debería ser comúnmente.

Hoy por hoy Gentoo incorpora la versión 0,99 legacy estándar de GRUB para poder inciar el sistema sin complicaciones, teniendo en cuenta unos mínimos requeridos como son: una partición /boot de 200MB, una partición SWAP para intercambio de ficheros cuyo volumen sea igual a la memoria RAM instalada en la máquina, y una partición raíz de al menos 20 ó 40 gigas; repito que son unos requerimientos mínimos, obviamente pueden ser más amplios y complejos, si la instalación de Gentoo culmina exitosamente tendrá en el equipo dos S.O. (Win y Gentoo) funcionando correctamente.

Ahora bien, las consideraciones siguientes son de instalar una distro Linux (Ubuntu por ejemplo) que incorpora el Gestor GRUB2, esto es así porque los automatísmos de instalación "DETECTARÁN" los sistemas existentes y Ubuntu en este caso instalaría correctamente el GRUB2 perfectamente sin problemas, sin tener la necesidad de manipular con un editor de texto el/los fichero(s) de configuración pertinentes y todo resultaría más fácil.

Por tanto, la secuencia de instalación de sistemas sería la siguiente: Win, Gentoo, Ubuntu, otros que tuvieran GRUB2, de esta forma todo iría sobre ruedas.

Si desea conocer el cómo manipular GRUB2 le recomiendo la lectura de estos escritos de hace algún tiempo, posiblemente a dia de hoy se vayan quedando un tanto obsoletos dada la rapidez con que evolucionan los conocimientos sobre este tipo de software.

http://molinuxaula.pbworks.com/w/page/27372588/Gestor%20de%20Arranque%20GRUB2

Al final de cada página encontrará un enlace que le llevará a la página siguiente.

Que le sea de provecho.

Saludetes  :Wink: 

----------

## Alzania333

 *Quote:*   

> Posiblemente esa pregunta te la podrán responder mejor en los foros de Ubuntu.
> 
> Lo que me atrevo a decirte es:
> 
> Con Grub2 no se debe editar grub.conf manualmente.
> ...

 

Esto posiblemente funcione. lo probare y os cuento. Gracias

----------

## Alzania333

 *Quote:*   

> Código:
> 
> # grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.conf 

 

esto me añade gentoo al grub.conf pero reinicio y no aparece en el menu. tengo ke actualizar el grub o algo? como ago....  :Confused: 

----------

## Alzania333

e probau

sudo grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.conf

sudo update-grub

sudo grub-install /dev/sda

y nada

ya tengo gentoo instalado pero me falta añadirlo al menu del grub   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## quilosaq

 *Alzania333 wrote:*   

> sudo grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.conf

 

¿Tenías la partición de arranque montada en /boot cuando lo hiciste?

----------

## Alzania333

todo esto es desde ubuntu e

----------

## Luciernaga

Alzania, mientras nop me hagas caso a lo que he escrito anteriormente continuarás teniendo problemas, te recuerdo que si tienes Ubuntu instalado antes que Gentoo en el MBR tienes el GRUB2 instalado y por más comandos "milagrosos" que emitas no solucionarás el tema de arranque de Gentoo, date un repaso al enlace de molinuxaula y a ver si te enteras de algo ...

Suerte  :Wink: 

----------

## Alzania333

ya esta!!!!!!!!

por fin me he decidido a instalar el grub tal y como dice en el handbook. y me arranca windows perfectamente y gentoo tambien (todavia lo tengo sin entorno grafico  :Very Happy:  ).

ahora mi problema es que no consigo arrancar ubuntu  (blackbuntu 03). os adjunto mi grub.conf :

 *Quote:*   

> default 0
> 
> timeout 30
> 
> splashimage=(hd0,7)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz
> ...

 

decir que mi ubuntu esta en la particion sda6

Nota: quiero poder entrar en ubuntu para desinstalar el grub de ubuntu para que no me lo actualice y tal.

saludetes

----------

## quilosaq

 *Alzania333 wrote:*   

> todo esto es desde ubuntu e

 Si, desde Ubuntu.

----------

## quilosaq

 *Alzania333 wrote:*   

> ahora mi problema es que no consigo arrancar ubuntu

 

¿Qué error te da?

----------

## Alzania333

(initramfs)

----------

## quilosaq

Prueba.

title Ubuntu 10.10 

root (hd0,5) 

kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.39-3-bb03 root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sda6 

initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.39-3-bb03 

----------

